# Anyone Bought Furniture From Tesco Direct ?



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I was left with one couch, my ex broke in and stole the other one :lol: anyway I have looked around for ages to see if I could find something that matched the one I was left with and have never really seen anything like it. Until now when a Tesco Direct leaflet popped through the door and they have something that is pretty close to what I have. But obviously I can't see it and I don't like buying thing at that sort of money and not at least have a look.

Anybody comment on the quality of their furniture ????

Cheers

B.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Most large retail outlets will let you return if it doesn't match but ask first to avoid big delivery /restocking charges. 

Mike


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

tixntox said:


> Most large retail outlets will let you return if it doesn't match but ask first to avoid big delivery /restocking charges.
> 
> Mike


At the moment my life is completely stress and hassle free and I just have a niggling feeling to do it that way would not be stress free. But worth a thought I might give them a ring and see what they say.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> I was left with one couch, my ex broke in and stole the other one :lol:


Nicked you couch? Left the watches though?? I know which I'd rather have! lol.

U-Boat please....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> [
> 
> But worth a thought I might give them a ring and see what they say.


"good morning/afternoon/evening, tesco direct, how may i help you?"


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

seriously bond, i might be able to sort you out a discount on what your buying dude....... :yes:

drop me a text, and we can have a chat :grin:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Don't do it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

kevkojak said:


> Nicked you couch? Left the watches though?? I know which I'd rather have! lol.
> 
> U-Boat please....


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay662 (Mar 23, 2010)

My partner and I bought a 3 and 2 seater couch and to be honest I am not impressed. The couch is nice enough looking and the price was what we could afford at the time. The build quality just isn't up to scratch.

I think by this time next year we will need to buy a replacement.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Don't do it.


It's the only one I have seen that looks like it, it probably doesn't really matter about how good it is so long as it looks the part. I'll never sit on it :lol: :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Without spending mega money, are any couches that good? As long as you dont try to move house and expect it be intact..it will do!?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

minkle said:


> Without spending mega money, are any couches that good? As long as you dont try to move house and expect it be intact..it will do!?


I agree, it is one of the things that you do get what you pay for.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my ex used to be a pa in a big furniture manufacturer and they used to make the furniture for argos tesco ,next ,john lewis, dfs and countless other regional furniture sellers, and you will be amazed how lttle difference in manufacture there is between the stuff sold at the high end and at dfs.

i have been given a really expensive 4 piece suite and i have to say i much prefer the siute we got rid of from dfs the comfiest thing ive ever sat on and the only sofa ive ever been able to sleep on.

buy it most expensive isnt always the best ,if it looks the part take shawn up on his offer and get it.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

There's a couple of larger Tesco home stores dotted around the country that normally have a range of sofas in stock.

If not, try and get to a Homebase as it's basically the same gear.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

We've bought several furniture items from Tesco Direct over the last 4 years : chairs, coffee table, storage cubes...and I'd have no problem using them again. They delivered quickly, the prices were very good...and the quality was fine (better than we expected).


----------

